# Why is there a war?



## OsteInmar

I remember an epic from the Maya Indians, who said that 3 brother-gods taught people livestock raising, growing plants. They gave people iron tools to work easier. But then the younger brother wanted to have more ... The older brothers kicked him out. This brother was offended and gave people weapons ... 

Why do people fight?
 The answer is simple: - Private ownership of the means of production. 
 Marxism.
 Watch for the causes and consequences and try to refute:

 1. Primitive man lives in the vast. One day he invents a brass ax. If the ax belonged to the whole cave, then all the prey obtained from this ax would be divided equally. But the ax belongs to him - private property. 
Effects: 
- the emergence of surplus in one person
 - the emergence of inequality. 
- the emergence of free time, he can work less and hire others for hunting
. - the emergence of human exploitation by man

 2. This person produces meat in his cave In another cave, such a person produces fish. They met and decided to change.
 The emergence of commodity relations. 

 3. How to determine how much meat should be changed for fish? 
It is necessary to count on the number of beautiful rakoven
 The emergence of monetary relations. 

 4. People in caves do not have enough shells, they want meat and fish. But manufacturers do not reduce the price 
There is a crisis of production 

 5. The meat producer wants to sell it more to the neighboring cave, the fish producer wants to sell it more to the neighboring cave. But the shells are not enough! There is a conflict of interests

. War!


----------



## Asclepias

Gotta disagree with #!

Primitive man lives in a communist state.  If he invents a brass ax for himself every other hunter gets one too as they rely on each other to feed the clan.


----------



## OsteInmar

Asclepias said:


> Gotta disagree with #!
> 
> Primitive man lives in a communist state.  If he invents a brass ax for himself every other hunter gets one too as they rely on each other to feed the clan.


If a primitive man invents a brass ax, then he uses it alone. *This is a rule of private property.* Other hunters can not use it.
You are wrong.


----------



## Asclepias

OsteInmar said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta disagree with #!
> 
> Primitive man lives in a communist state.  If he invents a brass ax for himself every other hunter gets one too as they rely on each other to feed the clan.
> 
> 
> 
> If a primitive man invents a brass ax, then he uses it alone. *This is a rule of private property.* Other hunters can not use it.
> You are wrong.
Click to expand...

Youre missing the point. No primitive man existed alone. He worked within a communist society for the good of the entire clan. You are wrong. Primitive man would have died out if they were alone. Any improvement was immediately shared with the rest of the group.


----------



## Asclepias

OsteInmar said:


> I repeat.
> Primitive man invented and owns an ax on the rights of private property. It does not matter how many people are in the common cave. He will not allow them to use this ax. What's not clear?


Whats not clear is where you got this silly idea in your head.  You didnt have rights to private property in primitive society. If the leader wanted your axe he just took it. If your axe was a benefit then every other hunter in the clan would soon have one.


----------



## Asclepias

Also war is due to the lack of resources. I dont have shit so I want to take your shit by force if you dont share..


----------



## toobfreak

Asclepias said:


> Gotta disagree with #!
> 
> Primitive man lives in a communist state.  If he invents a brass ax for himself every other hunter gets one too as they rely on each other to feed the clan.




WRONG again, sweet-cheeks.  If primitive man invents a bronze axe (pure brass would be worthless, there was no "brass age" and even a primitive man would see that so is apparently already a step ahead of YOU in smarts), he would then teach others how to make one too, show them so they can all be a stronger tribe against others, trade favors, women and food to use the axe, thereby creating CAPITALISM you dimwit, not socialism, which is what you MEANT to say over communism but were again too fucking dim to even know that much.


----------



## OsteInmar

Asclepias said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat.
> Primitive man invented and owns an ax on the rights of private property. It does not matter how many people are in the common cave. He will not allow them to use this ax. What's not clear?
> 
> 
> 
> Whats not clear is where you got this silly idea in your head.  You didnt have rights to private property in primitive society. If the leader wanted your axe he just took it. If your axe was a benefit then every other hunter in the clan would soon have one.
Click to expand...


When an anonymous person turns to abuse, then he is not interesting to me. Get out!


----------



## Asclepias

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta disagree with #!
> 
> Primitive man lives in a communist state.  If he invents a brass ax for himself every other hunter gets one too as they rely on each other to feed the clan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG again, sweet-cheeks.  If primitive man invents a bronze axe (pure brass would be worthless, there was no "brass age" and even a primitive man would see that so is apparently already a step ahead of YOU in smarts), he would then teach others how to make one too, show them so they can all be a stronger tribe against others, trade favors, women and food to use the axe, thereby creating CAPITALISM you dimwit, not socialism, which is what you MEANT to say over communism but were again too fucking dim to even know that much.
Click to expand...

You are an idiot. I didnt say there was a brass age you moron. You actually agreed with me when I said all the other group members would have one as well.


----------



## Asclepias

OsteInmar said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat.
> Primitive man invented and owns an ax on the rights of private property. It does not matter how many people are in the common cave. He will not allow them to use this ax. What's not clear?
> 
> 
> 
> Whats not clear is where you got this silly idea in your head.  You didnt have rights to private property in primitive society. If the leader wanted your axe he just took it. If your axe was a benefit then every other hunter in the clan would soon have one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When an anonymous person turns to abuse, then he is not interesting to me. Get out!
Click to expand...

I didnt abuse you. I just pointed out your claim was silly because humans wouldnt exist if they had not shared resources and banded together in a communist society from the beginning. No I will not get out.


----------



## toobfreak

Asclepias said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta disagree with #!
> 
> Primitive man lives in a communist state.  If he invents a brass ax for himself every other hunter gets one too as they rely on each other to feed the clan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG again, sweet-cheeks.  If primitive man invents a bronze axe (pure brass would be worthless, there was no "brass age" and even a primitive man would see that so is apparently already a step ahead of YOU in smarts), he would then teach others how to make one too, show them so they can all be a stronger tribe against others, trade favors, women and food to use the axe, thereby creating CAPITALISM you dimwit, not socialism, which is what you MEANT to say over communism but were again too fucking dim to even know that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot. I didnt say there was a brass age you moron. You actually agreed with me when I said all the other group members would have one as well.
Click to expand...



Hey Kumquat-- -- -- how would primitive man ever make a brass axe in the first place?  Even a paleolithic man had sense not to use a metal far softer and weaker than the stone he was already using.  Drooling, clueless dumbass.


----------



## Asclepias

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta disagree with #!
> 
> Primitive man lives in a communist state.  If he invents a brass ax for himself every other hunter gets one too as they rely on each other to feed the clan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG again, sweet-cheeks.  If primitive man invents a bronze axe (pure brass would be worthless, there was no "brass age" and even a primitive man would see that so is apparently already a step ahead of YOU in smarts), he would then teach others how to make one too, show them so they can all be a stronger tribe against others, trade favors, women and food to use the axe, thereby creating CAPITALISM you dimwit, not socialism, which is what you MEANT to say over communism but were again too fucking dim to even know that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot. I didnt say there was a brass age you moron. You actually agreed with me when I said all the other group members would have one as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kumquat-- -- -- how would primitive man ever make a brass axe in the first place?  Even a paleolithic man had sense not to use a metal far softer and weaker than the stone he was already using.  Drooling, clueless dumbass.
Click to expand...

Ask the OP. He made the hypothetical you idiot.  I just pointed out that a primitive man with a brass axe would soon have company due to the way primitive life was structured.


----------



## Asclepias

OsteInmar said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta disagree with #!
> 
> Primitive man lives in a communist state.  If he invents a brass ax for himself every other hunter gets one too as they rely on each other to feed the clan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG again, sweet-cheeks.  If primitive man invents a bronze axe (pure brass would be worthless, there was no "brass age" and even a primitive man would see that so is apparently already a step ahead of YOU in smarts), he would then teach others how to make one too, show them so they can all be a stronger tribe against others, trade favors, women and food to use the axe, thereby creating CAPITALISM you dimwit, not socialism, which is what you MEANT to say over communism but were again too fucking dim to even know that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism, by the way, died in the middle of the 19th century. Now - Imperialism.
> People, when they say, Capitalism, they just simplify it.
> 
> The inventor will not share the copper ax.
> He will become a "capitalist", that is, an entrepreneur who benefits.
> But if he does not want to risk, he will sell the invention for a shell to another "capitalist" and then become a blue collar
Click to expand...

Thats not how primitive life worked. A capitalist would have had his shit taken by force for the good of the clan.  Matter of fact capitalism would never have occurred to a primitive man. It wasnt until civilization was established that capitalism came about.


----------



## depotoo

there are evil people in this world that are power hungry, claiming they know better, all the while increasing their own power and removing from all others right to self determination.

Marxist theory is one of those, proclaiming to know better, but really is only looking out for the people on top, craving more power over our daily lives.


----------



## OsteInmar

depotoo said:


> there are evil people in this world that are power hungry, claiming they know better, all the while increasing their own power and removing from all others right to self determination.
> 
> Marxist theory is one of those, proclaiming to know better, but really is only looking out for the people on top, craving more power over our daily lives.



According to Lenin, Marxism arose from three sources:
- The British classical economy
- German philosophy.
- French social utopia.

Thus, the reason for the occurrence of inequality, in fact, was first described by the Frenchman Jean-Jacques-Rousseau ..

Marxism has not existed since the beginning of the 20th century, when the Revolution in Russia showed the fallacy of Marx's theory.
When people talk about Communism, they remember Marx, but, in fact, Marx has nothing to do with this. He was a theorist, mistaken ...
About Communism is better to read Lenin.
Lenin was a practitioner, since he realized Marx's ideas and developed a theory.
In the USSR, never said "Marxism." Always said "Marxism-Leninism"


----------

